# Vacation & quitting



## Louswills27 (May 30, 2022)

After using vacation time how many shifts do I need to work after using vacation time up when ending my employment with Target?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2022)

Louswills27 said:


> After using vacation time how many shifts do I need to work after using vacation time up when ending my employment with Target?


Check your average hours before your resign


----------



## Yetive (May 31, 2022)

1 shift


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 31, 2022)

My advice use all remaining vacation and then put in 2 weeks notice. I would definitely work all of my last 2 weeks or you won’t be eligible for rehire. If you don’t want to work all of your last shifts you give them up on the app and if someone takes them it doesn’t count against you as not working your last  2 weeks.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 31, 2022)

You can go back to the last 6 or so weeks and beef up your hours to 40 with vaca if you worked less than 40.


----------

